# Free tanks



## dnorth1 (Jul 29, 2006)

I am clearing out my basement and have a bunch of Fish tanks to give away. Some 10G, a 20, maybe a 40 and a nice 55g. some have had glass removed to convert to front opening that nI never completed.There is also some aquarium and terrium supplies. Anything not taken is going out to the trash. I would like to get rid of the whole lot one shot. I am in Nassau county.
PM if interested
Thanks
David N.


----------



## dnorth1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Picture of Tanks and misc. supplies


----------



## dacubas (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi, my name is Diego. I can take a lot of your stuff.. specially the tanks. I can pretty much take what fits in my car. I own a station wagon so I am not sure how much it would fit.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

I would be interested potentially. Always good to have tanks on hand! And free, well. Where in nassau are you? (I'm in suffolk)


----------



## dnorth1 (Jul 29, 2006)

PMs sent, if interested please PM
David N


----------



## dnorth1 (Jul 29, 2006)

55 and ten gone , the 2 20s and home made acrylic still left, Supplies including my background molds available


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Where abouts are you. Nassau or Suffolk ??


----------

